
The Pencil of Nature (1846) - brudgers
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/33447/33447-h/33447-h.html
======
brudgers
Essay, _William Henry Fox Talbot (1800–1877) and the Invention of Photography_

[https://www.metmuseum.org/toah/hd/tlbt/hd_tlbt.htm](https://www.metmuseum.org/toah/hd/tlbt/hd_tlbt.htm)

------
EpiMath
Making calotypes is my hobby! Here's another good resource about Talbot

[https://talbot.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/](https://talbot.bodleian.ox.ac.uk/)

